# Introducing my rats to everyone :P



## becky123 (May 30, 2007)

i have 3 girly rats at the moment

honey is a pretty cinnamon:









coco is my big black baby:









and nugget is a crazy agouti:









All 3 cuddled up:









becky


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Aw, cute!


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

So cute!


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Gorgeous girls! I love all their colors


----------



## becky123 (May 30, 2007)

thanks everyone


----------



## IlikePizza (May 26, 2007)

You have really purdy rats!! Such cute little wee ratties!


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

I really like it when people have selfs in a gradient of color.


----------

